# Help! Puppy won't stop crying in crate



## Lambeau's Mommy (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi! We just got our little "Juno" yesterday. Every time we put her in her crate she cries and doesn't stop. Is there anything we can do to help her transition and soothe her? Our previous puppies weren't as vocal and we're at a loss. If we take her out she's quiet but, she needs to stay safe at night.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Jovi_Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine was the same way! I got her interested in some treats...something really tasty, like cheese or a hot dog (cut up, of course). First lead your pup into the crate with the treats and praise her when she's in there. Only give her those treats when she's in the crate...she'll learn that she gets the good stuff in there. Then, turn the tables on her...show her the treats, throw them in the crate (close enough to the door that she can smell them), but close the door so she's outside the crate trying to get inside to get them. Wait a minute or two then let her in there to retrieve them. I did that twice with my dog (who whined so much in her crate she made herself hoarse) here was the result...literally a day or so later:






she stays in there with door closed as well, but this proves that she now goes in there voluntarily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jovi_Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh, I also gave my girl all her meals in her crate the first two weeks. It got her used to being in there and let her know that was her space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

get an old fashioned clock that ticks loudly and place it near the crate.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I leave a radio playing softly all night. When you are there, keep the crate door open so your pup can come and go freely. You will find that she will go in on her own. Be sure to tire her out before bedtime.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just place the crate in your bedroom beside you bed. That way the normal screaming to reunite its pack may continue. Poor baby was torn from all it's litter mates and all it knew and is now crated alone.... Course it will howl.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I agree with all of the others. I would like to add, do not take her out while she is crying. Wait for a quiet moment then reward her when she gets out. If you let her out when shes crying she will think that crying works to get out and do it more. 
Good luck!
And... we would like pictures


----------



## DFrancis1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure if your still having this problem, but I found an uncommon saving grace for my 6 week old pup. I was desperate and you know how people say getting a puppy is like having a new baby, so I reverted to what worked on my son...The Womb Bear. You know the teddy bear that plays "sounds from the mother's womb". Now I didn't give him the bear, just covered his crate with a blanket and set the bear on top. Viola! Sleepy quiet puppy within a couple seconds. Too bad the stupid thing shuts off after 45 minutes. But after a week now, he sleeps for a good 2 hours or so without whining. I just get up, put him outside and back in the crate and turn it back on and go back to bed. Good luck!!


----------

